# Looking for advice on in wall speakers for behind a AT screen



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

In the planning stages but looking for advice on in wall speakers. I want to keep my budget at around $1000 for all front three LCR speakers.

Initially I was looking at the Polk 265-LS which have the same ring tweeter as my LSi-9's and LSi-C (which I love) I found online prices for these close to $1k

I was also looking at 
aperion INTIMUS 6-LCR, 
HSU HIW-1

Any other suggestions in my price range would be great.

If it matters these will be behind a 120" 2.35:1 Seymour center stage xd screen in my basement (finished sheet rock over cinder block walls) 

Room dimensions are W- 13.5' H- 7.5' L- 34' 

Thanks!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you sure you dont have any room behind your screen for on wall speakers? I have POLK inwall speakers for my surrounds. Not the same ones your talking about, but I am not sure if inwall would be the best for you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
Is there any possible way you could accommodate either floorstanding or monitor sized speakers such that it is going to be used with an AT Screen? If not Aritson makes the best sounding not beyond the realm of possibility sounding On Wall's I have heard.
Best,
J


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

There will be less than two feet on each side of the screen and the entrance to the room is right at the corner so putting a speaker there is just not possible, it would block the entrance to the room. If I could I would use my LSi9's and put that extra grand towards seating.

Artison speakers look nice too bad they are about 4X what I want to spend on speakers. I am trying to keep it to about $1,000 total for all three speakers combined...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

orion said:


> Are you sure you dont have any room behind your screen for on wall speakers? I have POLK inwall speakers for my surrounds. Not the same ones your talking about, but I am not sure if inwall would be the best for you.


On wall speakers might be an option, I was also looking at these Axiom in wall/on wall speakers which seems like a great design and only stick 3.6" out from the wall http://www.axiomaudio.com/m22-in-wall-on-wall-speakers#t-0


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

About 13 spots down this speaker forum page there's another thread about inwalls. Give it a read; I advised that member to go with the Aperions you mention. I've heard them and they're fantastic. 

That said, if you have Sheetrock over cinder block, you won't be able to fit an inwall speaker in the wall. If that's true, go with the Axiom on-walls mentioned on this thread and reviewed on this forum page. I was surprised and impressed after reading the review. *EDIT*: Instead of the M22 on wall/in walls you linked to, what about the straight-up on walls linked below?

http://www.axiomaudio.com/m22-onwall-speakers.html


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I found out that the on wall/in wall are discontinued so that is no longer an option. I am also worried that the on wall speakers just do not have a large enough enclosure to sound good.

Why would I not be able to use in wall speakers? I have not "looked" into the wall yet but I would hope there is as much space in there as a regular wall. There are outlets on the wall so I know there is some gap between the sheet rock and cinder block but I will definitely check before I do anything.

Another option I was looking at is to go with the Polks and build an enclosure for them similar to what polk sells, something like this. http://www.polkaudio.com/products/enclc265i
That would allow me to have a sealed controlled environment inside the wall.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Get a jab saw if you don't have one and stab into the wall where you expect the speakers to go. Make a mark on the saw where the saw stops and measure it. If it's greater than or equal to the depth of your chosen in-walls(give it an extra 1/2 inch just in case), you're good to go. 

I don't know anything about Polk so I can't comment. I know the Aperions are great speakers, and the review on the smaller model of those Axioms was pretty positive, especially that he couldn't get them to distort no matter how hard he pushed them. I suspect that if you were to use the M22's with a sub, you'd have a pretty hardcore system.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

A concern I have with the Axioms is they use a titanium tweeter and Dale was saying that some people find them to be too bright although he does not feel they are. I have always preferred a soft dome tweeter which the Aperions have. 
I would love to be able to do a side by side comparison between the Aperions and Polks. The retail cost difference between them is huge (polks are 2x the cost) but online pricing is a lot closer though the polks are still about $100 more each. 
I do like the fact that the Polks use the same ring tweeter as my LSi speakers just not sure if its worth the extra money.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

typ44q said:


> Another option I was looking at is to go with the Polks and build an enclosure for them similar to what polk sells, something like this. http://www.polkaudio.com/products/enclc265i
> That would allow me to have a sealed controlled environment inside the wall.


Also look at the EMP EW-35 speakers - a good close out price.
http://www.emptek.com/ew35.php

http://www.emptek.com/onwall.php


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

typ44q said:


> A concern I have with the Axioms is they use a titanium tweeter and Dale was saying that some people find them to be too bright although he does not feel they are. I have always preferred a soft dome tweeter which the Aperions have.


If your mounting them behind an AT screen that will tame the highs to a certain extent anyhow so I would not let that be something to keep you away from them.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Brightness can be EQ'ed.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> If your mounting them behind an AT screen that will tame the highs to a certain extent anyhow so I would not let that be something to keep you away from them.


That thought had occurred to me too and maybe a speaker that is already on the soft side when placed behind a AT screen might not be very desirable.

I guess the other big question, is it worth it to rip huge holes in the wall to build custom enclosures for in wall speakers just to get a but more frequency response when I will be using a sub (possibly two) ?


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

That whole Polk enclosure thing seems a little weird to me. The Aperions are made to fit in a stud bay, with insulation. They're tuned that way. I would imagine making an enclosure for them would make them sound boomy. But then again, I don't really know a whole lot about architectural speakers, so I could be wrong.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Utopianemo said:


> That whole Polk enclosure thing seems a little weird to me. The Aperions are made to fit in a stud bay, with insulation. They're tuned that way. I would imagine making an enclosure for them would make them sound boomy. But then again, I don't really know a whole lot about architectural speakers, so I could be wrong.


I think the problem is that there are too many variables inside a wall and essentially you are making a speaker enclosure out of sheet rock that is not even close to being sealed. The Polk box gives you a rigid precise size sealed box much closer to a conventional enclosure.

I am sure the specs on in wall speakers are measured in a simulated wall under ideal conditions that I do not think are possible in a real wall unless you build an enclosure inside it. 

I would love to hear other opinions on this as I am no expert either.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe the Aperions, as well as most in-walls, are of an infinite baffle design and not meant to use the wall cavity like a typical speaker enclosure. 

Do you have a sub? If so, my suggestion is to buy the Aperions, but verify that the free shipping/full money back works with the in-walls as well. If so, buy them and try them out. If you like them, keep them. If not, return them and try another route. The most you have to lose is some time and a bit of drywall repair. I heard them and I loved them. They have a beautiful midrange that sounds amazing with classical music, especially vocals. I listened to Rachmaninov's Vespers on them and they took my breath away.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Even if they are an infinite baffle design by putting them into a wall you are putting them in an enclosure and that enclosure will have an effect on the way they sound. What polk offers is just a controlled environment inside the wall. 
I am going to email Aperion and ask them about wall enclosures and how they measure their speakers.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I just had a chat with someone at Aperion and they confirm what you said. They are designed as an open air speaker and they do not recommend an in wall enclosure. He did recommend using some polyfill around the speaker to help keep insulation fibers away from the back of the speaker cones but thats it.

I guess if I am going to try the 30 day in home test I should have the screen first and see how they sound behind it and I am still not set on a size or aspect ratio for that! 

Too many decisions to make, my head hurts.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Well good luck. Have you posted a thread regarding your screen choice? I just scored a motorized screen off an office remodel(I'm an electrician). The screen is old, stretched, and 4:3 ratio, so when I get closer to pj purchase time I'll have to replace the material. I did the calculations, and I can get away with about a 102" diag screen at 16:9. I am planning on an AT screen as well but I've got a crazy plan to create built-in cabinetry that has motorized slides to have my speakers disappear and reappear....To keep them safe from the kiddies. I'm starting to wonder if I should go with the Aperion in-walls, because I'm starting to drive the wife crazy with all the motors and such I've been collecting for the project. I've got more ambition than sense.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

HAHA now that sounds like a serious project! 
I have not made a post about the screen yet, I need to make some more measurements and figure out how far back I want the first row of seats to be.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been long looking at the Panasonic line of pj's due to their auto zoom feature. I'd had some plan on creating an automated system for moving black curtains to change the aspect ratio and having a 2.35 system on the cheap. I still think it would be nice. But the Epson's phenomenal brightness(enough to watch some content with ambient light) and contrast ratio and JVC's phenomenal low-end pj, all in the same price range as the Panasonic, have made it tough for me to decide. That's the other reason for the disappearing speaker system; I had to find something to do with all those motors!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now the JVC X35 is at the top of my list for projectors and originally I wanted to do a masking system with a 120" 2.35:1 screen but if I am going with a AT screen that would mean the left and right speakers would have to be within the framing of a 16:9 image and I am not sure if that would make them too close to each other.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Great thing about the axioms is that you can go on the forum and ask the designers themselves if their on walls are affected by being placed behind acoustic material and if they have any recommendations.


----------

